
IoT Goes Nuclear: Creating a ZigBee Chain Reaction - azuajef
http://iotworm.eyalro.net/
======
brudgers
Paper:
[http://iotworm.eyalro.net/iotworm.pdf](http://iotworm.eyalro.net/iotworm.pdf)

